# how to clean exterior glass



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

hi, need help for glass cleaning. whats the best thing to clean exterior glass on aquarium? windex dont work
 leaves tank glass cloudy. any diy tricks?


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

I use RODI water.


----------



## blackmajik (Jan 23, 2014)

I wouldn't use any chemicals near the aquarium - I just use plain water on a paper towel and then wipe it dry with another. If it is still dirty, maybe the glass inside the aquarium is dirty?


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

not inside, looking for something... what are people using if not chemicals...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If it is accumulated hard water scale or similar, I have had good results with a cloth burnishing wheel on a power drill.


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

try using abit of vinegar (diluted with water) and a Microfiber towel.


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

will try that. thanks


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

bobbyjoe said:


> try using abit of vinegar (diluted with water) and a Microfiber towel.


+1. I use 50%-50% water with vinegar. You have to wipe it good. Unwiped vinegar will leave dusty marks.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

bobbyjoe said:


> try using abit of vinegar (diluted with water) and a Microfiber towel.


+1 me to. Good for cleaning glass lids as well, which can get a fair bit of hard water buildup.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

distilled water and vinegar solution is your best bet. The distilled water won't add minerals and the vinegar help remove old minerals and if some gets in the tank it is safe.


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

TankCla said:


> +1. I use 50%-50% water with vinegar. You have to wipe it good. Unwiped vinegar will leave dusty marks.


If the Microfiber towel streaks (which it shouldn't) try using newspaper, does an amazing job on my car's windows.


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

i've always used window/glass cleaners for exterior glass and it makes my glass shine. if there are some dust buildups, then its best to wipe the glass first with a paper towel to get the dust off first, then use windex with a clean hand towel or a large pis of bounty


----------



## neemo (Feb 4, 2014)

cloth damp with vinegar/water mix and a squeegee to wipe it off


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Back home my granny used to use urine on the windows. It's natural so shouldn't be a problem around the aquarium. You want to make sure you avoid any chemicals.


----------

